# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Where can I find a tutorial for new camptown races?

## Gunnar

So, I want to learn to play in Bb, and I really like this tune, so I want to learn it. Does anyone know of a good video tutorial for it? I can learn from tab, but I prefer video instruction. 
Thanks

----------


## Scott Rucker

The tab is in the classic Bluegrass Mandolin book by Jack Tottle, no video though.

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Gunnar

I don't have any money to spend on instructional materials. I can learn from even non-tutorial video if you can see both hands

----------


## hogansislander

Its on peghead nation in Joe Walshs course. The first 30 days is free. https://pegheadnation.com/string-sch...jam-favorites/

----------

Gunnar

----------


## ago

You can also check out The Bluegrass College website:  http://www.bluegrasscollege.org/ and its youtube links to instructional videos for this tune: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0N...jP3jogA/videos

Lots of great stuff on their website.

----------

Gunnar, 

Ky Slim

----------


## Jim Garber

Tab is still available for *three versions of this tune* including Frank Wakefield's on the old Mandozine site as a Tabledit file.

Personally, I find it easier slow the tune down (I use Amazing Slow Downer) and learn my ear but everyone is different.

Bb is not so hard on the mandolin. I am simultaneously trtingh to learn a few tunes in that key on both fiddle and mandolin. It helps sometimes to switch off using the mandolin to train my ear to what it should sound like.

----------


## doc holiday

> I don't have any money to spend on instructional materials. I can learn from even non-tutorial video if you can see both hands


Youtube is your friend. Many videos of NC Races....some with tab...all can be slowed down.

----------


## Gunnar

> Personally, I find it easier slow the tune down (I use Amazing Slow Downer) and learn my ear but everyone is different.
> 
> Bb is not so hard on the mandolin. I am simultaneously trtingh to learn a few tunes in that key on both fiddle and mandolin. It helps sometimes to switch off using the mandolin to train my ear to what it should sound like.


I have a program that can slow videos down, and I too find it easier to learn by ear than tab. I know a couple tunes in Gm, which is similar to Bb, I just don't actually know any in Bb and want to learn some.

----------


## Gunnar

> Youtube is your friend. Many videos of NC Races....some with tab...all can be slowed down.


Thanks, I was just hoping someone here knew of a good one on YouTube and could save me time trying to wade through a bunch.

----------


## Ky Slim

> You can also check out The Bluegrass College website:  http://www.bluegrasscollege.org/ and its youtube links to instructional videos for this tune: 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0N...jP3jogA/videos
> 
> Lots of great stuff on their website.


Great link here! an Easy and an Advanced version where you can see both hands and played slowly!

----------


## Gunnar

> You can also check out The Bluegrass College website:  http://www.bluegrasscollege.org/ and its youtube links to instructional videos for this tune: 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0N...jP3jogA/videos
> 
> Lots of great stuff on their website.


Ok thanks, I just looked at that channel, it's exactly what I was looking for thanks

----------


## Northwest Steve

> You can also check out The Bluegrass College website:  http://www.bluegrasscollege.org/ and its youtube links to instructional videos for this tune: 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0N...jP3jogA/videos
> 
> Lots of great stuff on their website.


Great site, thanks for the link.

----------


## Jim Garber

> You can also check out The Bluegrass College website:  http://www.bluegrasscollege.org/ and its youtube links to instructional videos for this tune: 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0N...jP3jogA/videos
> 
> Lots of great stuff on their website.


Only one thing I noticed. They used to have downloadable play-along mp3 on Soundcloud. If you click on the Lessons tabs and click on one of the the tunes the links go to an error page. Still they have a lot of tab and notation and you can watch the videos.

----------


## Simon DS

Really nice, thanks MATT FLINNER!

----------


## ralph johansson

> Thanks, I was just hoping someone here knew of a good one on YouTube and could save me time trying to wade through a bunch.



I suggest Muleskinner with Dsavid Grisman on mandolin, although a little too fast. Easily found on Youtube, and you can slow it down to half speed.

For further explorations in Bb try Sailor's Hornpipe, sits very nicely in that key (Kenny Baker _insisted_ on Bb when Bill Keith brought it to the Bluegrass Boys; once you've tried it you  will understand why). 

And Cheyenne, tab, notation and MIDI on mandozine.com.  Try turning off the SN and Tab at first listen, just to see how much you can get of an general outline of the tune before  going into details
The Gold Rush is in A, but I like doing it in Bb. Sometimes it's a worthwhille exercise, transposing familiar songs or tunes to less familiar keys, by ear, not by "figuring" (another one is St Anne's Reel, from D to Eb).

One non-BG song I really like doing in Bb, is Zambesi.

----------


## Gunnar

Ok thanks. I actually play St. Anne's reel in E frequently, it's a good pinky workout

----------


## ralph johansson

> I suggest Muleskinner with Dsavid Grisman on mandolin, although a little too fast. Easily found on Youtube, and you can slow it down to half speed.
> 
> For further explorations in Bb try Sailor's Hornpipe, sits very nicely in that key (Kenny Baker _insisted_ on Bb when Bill Keith brought it to the Bluegrass Boys; once you've tried it you  will understand why). 
> 
> And Cheyenne, tab, notation and MIDI on mandozine.com.  Try turning off the SN and Tab at first listen, just to see how much you can get of an general outline of the tune before  going into details
> The Gold Rush is in A, but I like doing it in Bb. Sometimes it's a worthwhille exercise, transposing familiar songs or tunes to less familiar keys, by ear, not by "figuring" (another one is St Anne's Reel, from D to Eb).
> 
> One non-BG song I really like doing in Bb, is Zambesi.



For a real workout in Bb I suggest High Level Hornpipe. You can find Howdy Forrester's version (with Jimmy Riddle on piano) on YouTube. The challenge is not the key, nor the tempo, but the almost total absence of rests.

----------

